# I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"



## OldHippie1968 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just a little fun for Friday. Who else is wearing their Monster today.



















|>|>Just for fun, let's see 'em!

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-10-07


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

*This is my BM on a 22mm watchadoo with end links sized down to 20mm*


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL!

Actually I am wearing my OM today.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

No monster today, but I do have a black and an orange one. Can I join the club?


----------



## OldHippie1968 (Mar 15, 2006)

nhoJ said:


> LOL!
> 
> Actually I am wearing my OM today.


I usually wear mine on Fridays out of tradition. It's something a member started across the street on the P.M.W.F. a long time ago. I'm trying to get feedback to see if this is something we wish to shamelessly rip-off:-d;-):-d;-) for here. :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Rockin' my OM/Watchadoo combo today! Sorry, no pics, but I think you have an idea of its appearance. :-!


----------



## OldHippie1968 (Mar 15, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> No monster today, but I do have a black and an orange one. Can I join the club?


But of course! Just don't forget the initiation and the dues.:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d Just kidding.

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

nuovorecord said:


> Rockin' my OM/Watchadoo combo today! Sorry, no pics, but I think you have an idea of its appearance. :-!


I can fill in the blank for you  Will be wearing this weekend as I work on our future new home!


----------



## OldHippie1968 (Mar 15, 2006)

jbdan said:


> I can fill in the blank for you  Will be wearing this weekend as I work on our future new home!


:-!:-! Awesome Pic! Here's mine on the 'doo.









I love this combo!

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

OldHippie1968 said:


> :-!:-! Awesome Pic! Here's mine on the 'doo.
> 
> I love this combo!
> 
> ...


Agreed! It's as comfortable as any watch I have ever worn |>


----------



## OldHippie1968 (Mar 15, 2006)

luzr said:


> *This is my BM on a 22mm watchadoo with end links sized down to 20mm*


:-!:-! Great Combo!

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

jbdan said:


>


great shot :-!

giorgos


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

I think I need to crash this Monster-love-fest with a pic of my blue Mako.


----------



## galland1 (Aug 10, 2009)

My Monster should be in my mailbox sporting a new sapphire crystal.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Wore mine last night, and will again tonight after work. I took it off the Watchadoo so I could go VERY orange on the rubber strap:










I like this Friday Monster Club thing.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

ulackfocus said:


> Wore mine last night, and will again tonight after work. I took it off the Watchadoo so I could go VERY orange on the rubber strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowzers! Talk about retina burn!!! :-d


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is my mildly modified one. Needs a little cleaning:










And no Monster post is complete without a lume shot. Orange Lume in the Pip is Lume-Tec's New Nitro Lume...I have found it to equal the color, Intensity and Duration in the test I have done when not tinted.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I have my modded monster on today.


----------



## KWIATEK (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm a little laid up in bed sick, otherwise I would take a photo. (maybe tomorrow if I'm better) 

I'm not wearing my Monster, but I have two of his cousins on right now-- the blue Frankenmonster is on my left and my new (Yippee!) Landmonster is on the right. 

Needless to say, I've been looking at watch winders lately. :-d


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Mine is away at the spa getting modded by Jay. It should be winging its way back to me......


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll play along. 

Here's a quick and dirty pic of my Black Monster:


----------



## swatzo (Aug 13, 2007)

I was sporting mine today as well


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## OldHippie1968 (Mar 15, 2006)

ulackfocus said:


> I like this Friday Monster Club thing.


I'll put it to a vote. I've been following "Monster Fridays" since I got mine last year.

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## COMMODORE (Jul 5, 2008)

OldHippie1968 said:


> I'll put it to a vote. I've been following "Monster Fridays" since I got mine last year.
> 
> Cheers!
> Mike


I'd like to call to order and buy , my Mod Seiko Monster Owner's Club"
Help me, please, you are expert, i do not have any Seiko Monster and I want bought this modified model :thanks:-!Cheers!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine's in a box on my dsk as I type this. I'm taking him to the 'doc' after work for some rehab :-(. He's been running mighty fast for a while now, good news is the doc says it is most likely an easy fix. I'll be sure to put him on the first friday after he comes back to me.

In the meantime, please join me in praying for a speedy recovery.

I'M GONNA MISS YOU, LITTLE GUY!!!


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

here's my seiko night monster! ;-)


----------



## valvestem (Jan 11, 2008)

my Orange Monster for a Friday...


----------



## ajv (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's mine, on a NATO for a change:









-ajv-


----------



## MightyGreen (Oct 7, 2008)

Should I ask permission to put the cool "Seiko OM Club" banner in my sig? It's pretty cool.


----------



## Top Jimmy (Jul 29, 2009)

MightyGreen said:


> Should I ask permission to put the cool "Seiko OM Club" banner in my sig? It's pretty cool.


Nah|>


----------



## BluErf (Nov 21, 2009)

The only thing you need to do is to own a Monster!


----------



## funky_banana (Mar 21, 2009)

monster took over the tuna today..


----------



## MightyGreen (Oct 7, 2008)

BluErf said:


> The only thing you need to do is to own a Monster!


Cool! Yep, I love my OM. :-!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

allow me to join in

these are my Twin Monster , orange and black, with their big brother 6105 8110










in mesh









in strap









:thanks


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

mine sees a lot of 'costume changes'. going with a Z20 wave vent today.

seriously considering an OM, once a flip a couple of my G's


----------



## slashdotfx (Apr 9, 2009)

om nom nom on cactii


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Wearing this*

I am wearing this, my latest watch mod. I used parts from an Orange Seiko Monster I had for over one year, a Black Seiko Monster and a SKXA35 yellow Seiko Diver with a custom second hand from Jake and Noah. The Anvil bracelet is from Yobokies.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Some pics of my monster with the gear :-!


----------



## BluErf (Nov 21, 2009)

Chronohound said:


> Some pics of my monster with the gear :-!


Can I ask if you really go diving with your OM?


----------



## jasonp1 (Nov 17, 2009)

In...








and lume..








Jason


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

BluErf said:


> Can I ask if you really go diving with your OM?


Just got the OM a few months ago. Have not taken it out for a swim yet. It is going to be my first choice next time I go b-)


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

Its friday and i could not decide wich one to wear so its "ghetto dual time" with the oldboy and the new kid on the block


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Monster's Aquarium...









Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-12-24

it scared all my fish away..:-d

giorgos


----------



## stavros_ch (Jan 5, 2010)

mine on nato strap


----------



## Tank (Mar 14, 2006)

Got mine on today:-!


----------



## Peteinhull (Jan 8, 2010)

jasonp1 said:


> In...
> 
> and lume..
> 
> Jason


Two cracking photographs mate. Jealous!

Got to get a monster.... must get a monster.....


----------



## russter (Jan 18, 2009)

These are all great pictures. I have been searching for a picture of an OM on what I believe was an OD green Zulu or Nato. I saw this a couple of months ago on what I believe was a "Monster Friday" post. It was a wrist shot taken near a body of water, maybe taken on a boat, not sure. This picture has stuck with me but I can't find it and would like to see it again as I'm considering doing the OM on OD green. Can someone help me with that picture?


----------



## Mr.Charles (Feb 17, 2009)

Anxiously waiting for USPS to deliver my Black Monster today. :-!


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Yobokies BM Checking in :-!


----------



## Lemaniac40 (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## natornate (Apr 16, 2007)

Currently have the green monster on a low light OD zulu strap.


----------



## dean0070_8 (May 1, 2006)

mine on early this morning....


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is mine,


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

ulackfocus said:


>


Wow, that looks great!! An excellent "casual Friday" watch! In for a dime, in for a dollar...

Where'd you get the strap?


----------



## shun (Oct 11, 2009)

By shun1988, shot with DSC-W80 at 2010-04-09


----------



## Nimbrag (Apr 6, 2009)

I really like my blue hybread, wearing it today, as a matter of fact!








d....wearing


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Heres a pic of my plain ol' Orange monster.


----------



## Konrad (Jul 24, 2007)

I have this black one and an OM so count me in.

K.


----------



## 87944turbo (Jul 22, 2008)

Great looking monsters out there.

Wearing this one today. :-!


----------



## watchsee (Apr 12, 2010)

giorgos mg said:


> Monster's Aquarium...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I like it. This watch definitely has personality sitting there in the tank. Fish is probably saying: "Run Run the stories we've been told about the monster are true!"


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm new to these forums...and the proud owner of a 'lightly used' Black Monster! It arrived on Thursday, then I wore it to work on Friday...and I'm hoping to take it diving soon, too! b-)

Here are a few shots I took of it today (including a few obligatory 'lume' shots, since they seem to be so popular) while I was checking my dive gear:


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nice! 
I'm about totally in love with my Black Monster. And to think that I hated the look of the things just a couple months ago.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm the proud owner of two OM Monsters, one Black with rubber band and one Orange with steel, "oyster band"
Nothing too fancy so I didn't feel the need to include pictures......yet.

Reason being, I've got my first "splurge spending" Monster on the way, a Limited Edition "Snow" Monster.
When it arrives, expect a picture of all three brothers in all their glory.

Happy to be a member of the Seiko Monster Owner's Club.


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Black Monster, Orange Monster, and I'm reeling in a 2nd OM to Mod!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Here's mine









and another in orange









the mini I wore to work today









I've got another mini, blue on a Zulu, but don't have a pic of that one handy.

You gotta love all these monsters!


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

My new orange mini monster


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally....my Snow monster. I think I'll name it "Bumbles"


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

WOO HOO!!!! Scored my 2nd OM.......Let the modding begin!!!!


----------



## andrija86ze (Jan 9, 2013)

I wanna join the club too... :-!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Glowing with pride :-d


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

my buddy from Yobokies


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Mine got new shoes today


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

jopex i like those new shoes very different


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> jopex i like those new shoes very different


Thanks mate! Strap is from strapcode.


----------



## ypsifly (Jan 16, 2013)

BM on stock strap and Deadmau5 for me tonight.


----------



## iggy111 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Mr44 (Oct 25, 2012)

I am wearing my SRP309 OM today (no means to take a pic ATM, unfortunately.) In fact, it has been getting nearly all of my wrist time since I got it mid-December of last year. It has rapidly become my favorite watch, and I think I really lucked out in the accuracy department, too. My particular specimen always seems to be within +/- 5 seconds or so of the time source I set it to (and I can't even remember when I last wound and set it, either...)

I may even flip my SKX007J while it's still mint and wait for the 4R36 update of that model since I've only worn it a couple of times since the OM arrived.


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Love the monsters!!!! :-d




































*


----------



## Nicholas Moore (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally joined the family today, as well.
Excited.


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)

nothing fancy... just being excited here


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Worn mine twice this week,all day keep looking at it and smile for no reason.I love it.


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Ooo! Ooo! Can I join? :-d


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Got my Om decade ago but never have a real feeling to wear it for more than couple of days till I decided to had it converted..


----------



## greybeard54 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm In ..












.. can my mate join too!


----------



## AlexGP (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine  Slightly blurry as I was freezing my ass off.


----------



## iggy111 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll play:


----------



## StevOOO (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks like this thread hasn't been updated in a few days so I would add it. I would never have thought I would buy another Seiko after receiving my Speedy Pro from my wife after our wedding. But something about the Seiko range kept calling me and I bit the bullet and jumped on board again:



Who said the Orange Monster wasn't suited for work/suit duties:



Cheers


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Monster in the dark


----------



## marked19 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just joined the club and couldn't be happier! I picked this up in Hong Kong a few weeks ago.

View attachment 981368


Ed


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Joined today with a little gift from my wife. Bracelet adjustment went easier than I expected after all I read about pins and lost collars. 








Blah blah blah Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neuralgia (Apr 9, 2013)

My first pic... from my first Monster.

Black is on the way!


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)

classic monster's brotherhood b-)

(but none of them is on my wrist today) :roll:


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

New club member, with new Monster...


----------



## Nicholas Moore (Oct 11, 2011)

Turned my Orange Monster into an Orange Beast.


----------



## wronghand (Mar 30, 2012)

Nicholas Moore said:


> Turned my Orange Monster into an Orange Beast.


what strap is it? looks nice


----------



## Nicholas Moore (Oct 11, 2011)

Some orange silicone strap I found at work.
Really comfortable.


----------



## Chaser41 (Jun 3, 2012)

*"Back away from My SEIKO MONSTER" GET YOUR OWN.........

*


----------



## Neuralgia (Apr 9, 2013)

New Monsters count? SRP313 w/ Carbon Hirsch red stitching.


----------



## Pato Sentado (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine is sand-blasted:


----------



## nohcho (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess someone is wearing my black Monster...since I sold it two years ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Joined the club yesterday. It'll be my default diver and will see a lot of water time since diving is my job.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Me, too!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

My relatively new OM, purchased a few months ago:


----------



## bigup (Aug 17, 2012)

happy to join the club!

fits like a glove, 4 links removed on a 7" wrist

sorry for poor pic, indoor and phone camera


[/URL]


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

My first monster. Just got it in the mail.


----------



## Munsta750 (May 13, 2013)

dcom said:


> Joined the club yesterday. It'll be my default diver and will see a lot of water time since diving is my job.
> 
> View attachment 1106060


 I'm curious to hear about how the watch holds up for you, since you dive for a living. I have a SRP monster and just ordered an SKX monster. They seems like super tough watches, but I won't be doing anything more than desk diving in them.


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Munsta750 said:


> I'm curious to hear about how the watch holds up for you, since you dive for a living. I have a SRP monster and just ordered an SKX monster. They seems like super tough watches, but I won't be doing anything more than desk diving in them.


If I ever have a problem with it, I'll post it here.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I have been wearing my Black Monster for a week now. It replaced an SNK809 that I bought a few months ago but never really felt a connection with. Bought it from Harold (expedited shipping got it from Hong Kong to my office in Canada in less than 48 hours!) with a 22/20 mm Hammer bracelet with 20 mm end lugs. I was about to buy a modded SKX007 but changed my mind at the last minute. I am not sure if I will get a 007 in the future, I really want an OM!



This thing is amazing. It runs a little fast off my wrist, but when wearing it daily it seems to run +2 seconds a day.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Took mine off the bracelet today and put it on a Brady Sailcloth strap:


----------



## JayK (Nov 30, 2011)

just brought this baby home from the seiko store


----------



## johnr41a (May 28, 2013)

Two days old.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Cerakoted.


----------



## wrcfan (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm back with the Monster Club!!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

How about this one? New leather strap...


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

In!!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in, snow day in the middle of summer!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kateygrrl (May 22, 2013)




----------



## RussChicago (Feb 16, 2013)

Taking out the Blue guy!


----------



## Aaron (Dec 3, 2007)

ulackfocus said:


> Wore mine last night, and will again tonight after work. I took it off the Watchadoo so I could go VERY orange on the rubber strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one cool orange band, where do I get one of those ?


----------



## midsota (May 14, 2013)

That is sick lookin.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in, have a great weekend everybody.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 8point166 (May 28, 2010)

Just got minetoday


----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

Had mine for about two months now. The accuracy is not so great. Anyone else have any issues with theirs? What is the +/- seconds on your monster?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

GeneWilder said:


> Had mine for about two months now. The accuracy is not so great. Anyone else have any issues with theirs? What is the +/- seconds on your monster?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


My OM 4R36 was -30 seconds per 24 hours from the factory. Fiddled with the adjustment over the course of a couple days, and it's now about -3 seconds per 24 hours.


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

Limited, checking in.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

In!


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

All in today!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

Another at the marina:


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Bloody teeth! 














Sent from my mobile. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> View attachment 1187531


The new monsters are sexy indeed!

Have they come up with a nickname for them yet???


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Blubaru703 said:


> The new monsters are sexy indeed!
> 
> Have they come up with a nickname for them yet???


'The Guido'

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Didn't know there was a club.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Better late than never.........I'm in!


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Greatsteaks said:


> Didn't know there was a club.


You should get out more. :-d :-d :-d :-! |>


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

riffraff said:


> You should get out more. :-d :-d :-d :-! |>


I would but I just can't find the time ⌚


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Here.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Quick shot.









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Drewbo (Feb 28, 2011)

My first!

Also have an OM just waiting to be resized.


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

How about a Shrouded Monster?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got room for yet another black monster?


----------



## edmorales (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

My brand new SZEN White Night Monster. 
Rocking a Watchadoo Oyster bracelet (the one that comes with it is a very nice glossy smudge magnet)


----------



## JazzBass (Aug 15, 2013)

That's a fine looking Monster you got there!:-!
I like to wear my BM on the original Seiko rubber strap. No grease stains and very comfortable, too.



Greatsteaks said:


> My brand new SZEN White Night Monster.
> Rocking a Watchadoo Oyster bracelet (the one that comes with it is a very nice glossy smudge magnet)


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

edmorales said:


> View attachment 1238115
> View attachment 1238398
> View attachment 1238400


Well played.


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

Strap question for a 2nd gen Black Monster: Nato (do you have favorite colors/stripes--photos?) or Zulu (this is thicker nylon--correct)? All opinions, comments, photos, favorite sellers, tips welcomed! TIA.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

My Yobokies modded Monster on an Anvil bracelet:


----------



## texas_timex (Mar 6, 2012)

Present and accounted for! As of yesterday, I'm in! I waited long enough. First time I've ever held one -- a pretty impressive piece. I have the rubber strap, and am thinking of getting a tropical strap for it, maybe vintage. Lots of choices!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Please accept my late application to the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club." I have posted this on numerous threads on the forum:

Here's my Seiko Orange Monster on a Strapcode 22mm Super Engineer II. I hand-filed the SEII end links to fit the 20mm lugs of the OM. Tip: Remove the end links from the bracelet before filing. OM + SEII = Winner.


----------



## greatness555 (Dec 4, 2013)

This may be a really silly question ... or one that would get responses such as "to each his own" .... 

A friend posed this to me the other day ... "this kind of watches (and he was referring to my OM), they are fine now but don't you think its more for people of a certain age?" Dunno what age (group) he meant ...

What are the views of other owners?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

greatness555 said:


> This may be a really silly question ... or one that would get responses such as "to each his own" ....
> 
> A friend posed this to me the other day ... "this kind of watches (and he was referring to my OM), they are fine now but don't you think its more for people of a certain age?" Dunno what age (group) he meant ...
> 
> What are the views of other owners?


The age of OM owners spans across the board. Its a divers watch.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Korwen (Jan 10, 2014)

My first decent watch and I couldn't love it more. Now I just have to buy a new orange monster.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Back in the club..


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## metcalt (Sep 6, 2011)

My first Monster, wish I hadn't waited so long.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just found this thread, here are my 2


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

Baby










Tuna

Sent from my non disclosed phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Love my OG black monster









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

For work.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

may i join the club please?





Iyonk


----------



## khk (Jan 31, 2014)

Me too


----------



## raceclawt (Mar 19, 2013)

Most of my watches are G-Shocks but could not resist and bought my first Seiko!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's my black monster on Zulu strap









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

OM Series 1 on Bonetto Cinturini model 285 rubber:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

The Orange Monster is one of my favorite watches.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> OM Series 1 on Bonetto Cinturini model 285 rubber:


Totally digging the rubber on that one.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Is there a sig for club members?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Emospence said:


> Is there a sig for club members?


You can make a sig in your settings.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> You can make a sig in your settings.
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


I meant like a club image to put into one's sig.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

Just got a nice leather strap for my BM from the strap exchange. So, I need fat end/skinny middle springbars, correct? Does anyone know the exact specs and the best place to pick up a couple? Was on eBay but wasn't 100% sure of the dimensions. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

watchfitz said:


> Just got a nice leather strap for my BM from the strap exchange. So, I need fat end/skinny middle springbars, correct? Does anyone know the exact specs and the best place to pick up a couple? Was on eBay but wasn't 100% sure of the dimensions. Thanks


If you just search Ebay for "Seiko Fat Spring Bar"you'll get at least 50 items.good luck...


----------



## johnjohnjohnz (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't own one yet but tried on a friends monster......it really is !!! :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

beeman101 said:


> Don't own one yet but tried on a friends monster......it really is !!! :beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


Get thee to yon olde Seiko wristwatch purveyor! :-!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Got my new SRP309 OM to go with my original OM:


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Took the plunge and ordered my first Seiko ever - the original BM this morning! Looking forward to joining the club!


----------



## JATO757 (Apr 21, 2013)

Welp, you guys officially ruined me. My new Orange Monster is enroute from Amazon via one day shipping. I can't wait! Pics to come.


 iPad Air


----------



## JATO757 (Apr 21, 2013)

And here she is!










It was love at first sight. I absolutely LOVE this new watch. I'd been lurking on the Seiko forums for awhile now trying to decide on whether or not to bite the bullet on a Monster and finally gave in. My next decision (which was almost tougher than the first) was whether I should go with the black or orange Monster. I almost bought the black, but changed my mind and went with my gut on the orange; and I am SO glad I did! Pictures just don't do this amazing color justice. It's beautiful!

Bought the watch on Amazon (sold by Amazon for the Seiko warranty) and secretly wanted the Japan model even though I know there are no discernible differences. Well imagine my surprise when I see this:










Japan! Sweet! As I said, it was just a lite Easter egg for me.

My only question is this, on the face the numbers just right of the 6 o'clock position read 4R36-01J8, however on the back of the watch the stamp is 4R36-01J0. Any idea why the difference? Here's a pic of the case back, although the markings might be hard to read:










As I said, I couldn't be happier with my purchase and see me and my Monster spending many happy years together. 

 iPhone 5s


----------



## Fourcooks (Mar 13, 2014)

8 years old.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Fourcooks said:


> 8 years old.


wow, it looks new, no scratch on the bezel, the painting on the bezel isn't washed out, cool.


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

My battle scarred but totally lovable orange.


----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

My week-old sunburst monster. Colours as is straight from camera, no adjustments done.


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's my OG Black Monster love this watch looking to get an Orange Monster too! ;-)









Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bitfield (Mar 19, 2014)

When I first saw the OM I recoiled in horror. "My eyes! The goggles, they do nothing!" It's just so... _orange._

But when I found out there was a black version, I thought, "Hmm. That is kind of attractive, in a brutal way." You know how if you keep looking at something, it starts to look better and better. Now I think my BM is the best-looking watch I have.

Now, inevitably, I'm starting to want the orange one too. It's just so... _orange_ .


----------



## ardbeg_boy (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Someone say...ORANGE? :-d


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Brothers and sisters, may I join you? MINT OM arrived today thanks to a fellow WUS!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

jkpa said:


> Brothers and sisters, may I join you? MINT OM arrived today thanks to a fellow WUS!


Welcome aboard. My OM says, "Hi."


----------



## JATO757 (Apr 21, 2013)

jkpa said:


> Brothers and sisters, may I join you?


You may. 

 iPhone 5s


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't mind me, just waking up this thread with a candid from the weekend at Auto-X.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

xxguitarist said:


> Don't mind me, just waking up this thread with a candid from the weekend at Auto-X.


NA, with its Frankenstein bolts, a rollbar and helmet. Oh, and an OM. So much goodness in this pic.


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> NA, with its Frankenstein bolts, a rollbar and helmet. Oh, and an OM. So much goodness in this pic.


We enjoy it! We run it in ES, so it has direzza z2s on hollowspoke OEM wheels, with Koni Yellow dampers & FCM bump stops.


----------



## Achal (Aug 17, 2013)

I've had mine for about 6 months now. It really is a watch you like more and more as time passes.


----------



## Karsten (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello 

I would like to join the Club.

The orange monster has been on my wishlist for several years.
In the meantime Seiko has marketed the 2. gen. I really like the 2. gen. SRP315 orange monster with the black contrasts.

BUT i HAD to own the original 1. gen. and get one before it is sold out.
I ordered a SKX781k1 on bracelet and received it yesterday.
As i wanted to spare the bracelet i put the OM on a black NATO until i get hold of the original rubber strap.
The lume is amazing, and long lasting on par with my Laco Flieger.





































I love my OM, and i am afraid, that it is just a matter of time before i order the SRP315 2. gen. ;-)


----------



## bu11itt (Dec 9, 2013)

I guess I'll play along. I LOVE my OM, easily one of my favorite watches. On to some pics...


----------



## TimV30 (Jun 5, 2014)

I want in. My gen 1 orange monster I signed up to buy from a member here. I love this watch already. Wish I could afford a green monster.


----------



## Nic1930 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm in....Here's my monstrous family....

The work horse...








The weekender...








The little Monster....


----------



## Rod_H (Apr 14, 2014)

Winter BBQ down here in OZ


----------



## Nic1930 (Jun 7, 2014)

Has anybody heard any whispers about any new models. I reckon it's high time that a new batch of monsters were released into the world!!


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

I love this watch!! Gotten a lot of compliments on it from people at work (I work in a recovery room). One guy, first words after waking up from anesthesia was, "Hey, cool watch!"


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Yobokies Monster ...

*





​


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I was gone, now I'm back! Regrettably, I sold my first gen BM last year to fund another watch; but I just recently picked up another. Hopefully, I'll hold on to this one.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Orange Monster ...

*





​


----------



## SgtSandman228 (Jun 19, 2014)

JATO757 said:


> And here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, I was just about to ask the same thing about my SRP315: the front has 01J8 and the back says 01J0... Did you ever get a response to this difference?


----------



## JATO757 (Apr 21, 2013)

SgtSandman228 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I was just about to ask the same thing about my SRP315: the front has 01J8 and the back says 01J0... Did you ever get a response to this difference?


Never. The thread went dead after that. I wish someone had some kind of idea why...

 iPhone 5s


----------



## SgtSandman228 (Jun 19, 2014)

JATO757 said:


> Never. The thread went dead after that. I wish someone had some kind of idea why...
> 
>  iPhone 5s


I think one indication is the model/case#, while the front is the dial#; stock pictures show the 01j0 on back and 01j8 on he dial only. The front dial number changes based on dial type/color. Just a hypothesis.


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll play!









Sent from the abyss


----------



## zaptheman (Jan 15, 2014)

New monster owner. First time I saw the Monster I thought it was hideous. I almost went for a Field Monster or Ceasar instead. But after a while the Monsters grew on me to the point that I had to get one without a doubt. Absolutely love the orange and black contrast on my SRP315 K2


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm game! Got my SRP309 today and it feels very nice!
One weirdness with the bracelet though:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1054642
Can someone confirm that I'm not imagining things?


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Count me in!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's my contribution.


----------



## Kev0417 (May 22, 2011)

Mine just arrived today!


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

My two monsters:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Monster arrival today










Gang of Monsters


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Maybe 4-5 years old. Love it. Yet hate the non handwind. My catch 22 watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Gnytra (May 16, 2014)

I just became a new member! I love this watch!


----------



## RGorris (Jul 8, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


Wow! That is a nice looking watch.


----------



## Kev0417 (May 22, 2011)

Kev0417 said:


> Mine just arrived today!


Just got a Maratac Mil Series NATO strap and thinks it works great as well.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

RGorris said:


> Wow! That is a nice looking watch.


What reference #?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrTandoori (May 26, 2014)

Foxman2k said:


> What reference #?


The modelnumber is SRP313. It's also known as the 'Dracula Monster'. The one in the picture is on an aftermarket strap. Looks great.


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Patrick1967 (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's mine

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello All. Brand new to the Forum. I've been reading all the great info on here for a while now... have fallen in love with the Monster. Wanted to buy an Orange Monster something fierce... but while on a recent business trip to Taiwan, I found the SRP455 from an AD at a great price. It is the "J" model. I am ordering a standard Seiko Monster Bracelet for it as the monster needs to be on metal.... at least in my opinion! A lot of the NATOs look great too, but for me, it needs to be on metal. Thinking of getting a Watchadoo or similar in the future as well. You guys have been a great inspiration! Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwentySeven (Mar 7, 2014)

A proud owner. May I join please? 
SRP 313 - Red Fang with 2 replacement bracelets. 20mm Super Engineer II and Red Stitched Chronissimo Di Morell.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

OM is at work with me today and keeping great time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Me to Me to......got this on rubber but now wanting an OM on metal so I can have it either way. Agree with previous post they look great on metal.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)




----------



## blink of an eye (Jul 21, 2012)

Love the Monster.


----------



## aaarongaaron (Aug 26, 2014)

Present. 1st gen with AR domed sapphire, polished and on my friend's handmade leather bracelet.









Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Finally managed to secure Monster bracelet for the low low price of... Free!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is my monster


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Quick question for all you monster owners out there. I've had a black monster for about 2 years now, worn very infrequently as I have a good rotation of seikos going. Recently, I noticed that the crown is extremely loose, and will only adjust if i wiggle it into certain positions. The watch seems to still run fine and keep time accurately though. What would be the reason for a loose crown, and how easily can it be remedied? I live in NYC, and I think the most economical option at this point may be to send it off to yobokies- any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## BlackMonsterman (Aug 19, 2014)

Everyday including right now.


----------



## KingGilbert (Oct 23, 2014)

reporting for duty!!!!!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Here is my monster


I need a new strap, any idea??


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

a lizard, snake or croc or any reptile strap would look nice.


----------



## Udi (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All, glad to be here and glad to see another Alfa Romeo 156 owner (Sprint Veloce).

Got a 1st generation BM SKX779K3, and just ordered a 22mm Super Engineer II bracelet (ends will be filed, I know lugs are 20mm).

In the pic you can also see my former daily wear GA-201-1A and the old daily wear Timberland chrono I fitted with brown leather straps to fit the bluish dials.

I will post again when the SE2 bracelet is fitted.

Cheers,

Udi


----------



## Ttocs89 (Sep 20, 2014)

Im in. Like many I hated this watch at first but fell for it. So unique and solid.
Got it on a Helson iso. Just needs to be regulated, runs -1min a day. Might even put a better movement in? thoughts?


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ttocs89 said:


> Im in. Like many I hated this watch at first but fell for it. So unique and solid.
> Got it on a Helson iso. Just needs to be regulated, runs -1min a day. Might even put a better movement in? thoughts?
> View attachment 2175794


regulation is more than enough. swapping movement is too drastic and would cost more, unless you really need hacking and hand winding.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ttocs89 said:


> Im in. Like many I hated this watch at first but fell for it. So unique and solid.
> Got it on a Helson iso. Just needs to be regulated, runs -1min a day. Might even put a better movement in? thoughts?
> View attachment 2175794


If you have some patience you can achieve some crazy accuracy. If you are thinking of replacing the movement, you might as well have a go at regulating yourself after all what do you have to lose?


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Here are my two monsters (along with my SKX007). I got the SKX779 on rubber and SRP309 on the braclet, but I swap the bracelet, rubber and nato straps around all the time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How about blue)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Udi (Nov 8, 2014)

Super Engineer 2 on the 1st gen. BM.

Very impressive IIMSS.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

I am looking to swap the rubber strap on my OM.

I find the original vented strap uninspiring as I do with my 009.

I now have the 009 on a jubilee bracelet which I prefer. 

On the OM, the black straps lacks the presence the watch deserves IMO. Feels small, probably because it tapers. I do like the contrast of the orange dial and the black strap.

I am thinking a waffle strap or a nato/zulu. With any of these options can I go with a 22mm?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

joey79 said:


> I am looking to swap the rubber strap on my OM.
> 
> I find the original vented strap uninspiring as I do with my 009.
> 
> ...


I have both a 20mm and 22mm Orange NATO made by Maratac. BOTH can be fitted to the Monster, but the 22mm is a very tight squeeze which WILL deform the strap at the lugs and MAY put undue stress on the springbars.

Obviously, the 20mm NATO is the correct fit. But, it looks more slender on the wrist. 22mm looks better, and if that's the aesthetic look you're hoping to achieve, I'd recommend modifying the strap to compensate for the 20mm width of the lugs.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> I have both a 20mm and 22mm Orange NATO made by Maratac. BOTH can be fitted to the Monster, but the 22mm is a very tight squeeze which WILL deform the strap at the lugs and MAY put undue stress on the springbars.
> 
> Obviously, the 20mm NATO is the correct fit. But, it looks more slender on the wrist. 22mm looks better, and if that's the aesthetic look you're hoping to achieve, I'd recommend modifying the strap to compensate for the 20mm width of the lugs.


Thanks for the quick response. How would I modify the strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. How would I modify the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm going to leave that to your discretion, because I don't want to give you advice that will lead you to ruin your strap.

That being said, I used a hole punch to CAREFULLY and SYMMETRICALLY remove very small, equal 'notches' of the strap where it meets the lugs. I then used a lighter to singe the strap material where the cuts were made to prevent fraying.

My results were less than optimal, as I removed too much material. But it works. With the benefit of hindsight, I WOULD NOT use a hole punch again, as a tool with greater precision is needed (eXacto knife, perhaps?).

Proceed at your own risk!!! If you have an old strap you don't mind trashing, do yourself a favor and practice on that strap with the tools and techniques with which you are most comfortable. It can get ugly if you go at it with the same 'bull in a china shop' attention to detail as I did!

Oh, and don't forget the old adage, "MEASURE TWICE, CUT ONCE!"


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Latest purchase, very impressed. May have to get its orange brother next!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> I'm going to leave that to your discretion, because I don't want to give you advice that will lead you to ruin your strap.
> 
> That being said, I used a hole punch to CAREFULLY and SYMMETRICALLY remove very small, equal 'notches' of the strap where it meets the lugs. I then used a lighter to singe the strap material where the cuts were made to prevent fraying.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think I may give this is a go. I know exactly what you mean when it comes to attention to detail, I have been burnt a couple of times.

I am either going to try what you have suggested or go for an aftermarket mm300 waffle strap. I would consider a seiko oem but from what I have seen, quite expensive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Thank you. I think I may give this is a go. I know exactly what you mean when it comes to attention to detail, I have been burnt a couple of times.
> 
> I am either going to try what you have suggested or go for an aftermarket mm300 waffle strap. I would consider a seiko oem but from what I have seen, quite expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The OEM bracelet is FANTASTIC! The OM is a real looker on it!

The heft of the watch on the bracelet is impressive too...feels like a lot of money on your wrist for a modest price tag. But, the pin/collar sizing links are a big pain. I just took mine to a jeweler to have it done.

That said, I think the OM looks best on the bracelet, and somewhat ho-hum on a NATO (and I LOVE NATO straps!).

It also looks awesome....ON LEATHER!!! Google on 'Orange Monster Hirsch Liberty' and take a look at the photos that pop up from owners on this forum. If you're a leather guy, you won't regret getting a dark brown Hirsch Liberty for your watch!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is an aftermarket MM300 strap from Dagaz. Cost me $20 delivered a couple of months ago.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Monster Master


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> Monster Master


Nice work!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> Monster Master


How hard was it to remove the cyclops?


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

My son's Xmas Monster. +4 seconds a day so far.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

watchcrank said:


> How hard was it to remove the cyclops?


I replaced the stock cyclops crystal with domed AR-coated sapphire.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> I replaced the stock cyclops crystal with domed AR-coated sapphire.


Ahh. Makes sense. If you don't mind my asking, which crystal did you use? Is the fit the same as the earlier Monsters, or did you have to search further?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

cold_beer839 said:


> Monster Master


was it hard to remove the cyclops?
do you changed the seconds hand?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I have had this watch for almost a year and got the bracelet as a Christmas gift. Finally sized it today and it feels amazing. I wish I had done it sooner because this is a great watch on a very nice bracelet that adds up to a very very solid overall package. The feel and weight on the wrist is close to perfection. Love it.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

sblantipodi said:


> was it hard to remove the cyclops?
> do you changed the seconds hand?





watchcrank said:


> Ahh. Makes sense. If you don't mind my asking, which crystal did you use? Is the fit the same as the earlier Monsters, or did you have to search further?


It's the same size crystal as earlier Monsters. I just ordered it from Yobokies.

Yes, the second hand was replaced with one from the Sumo. The hand set is now the same as the Shogun, it really gives it a good Prospex look.


----------



## John_Rowe (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> Monster Master


How's the finishing on this one cold_beer839?

Is it better than the other Monster, or is all the additional money just going into the 6R15 movement?

I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

germy_wermy said:


> How's the finishing on this one cold_beer839?
> 
> Is it better than the other Monster, or is all the additional money just going into the 6R15 movement?


It's about the same case finishing as the older Monsters. The bezel action feels a little better though, not sure if it actually is or I just got one that feels better. The dial is nicer with the polished borders on the indices. The crown is knurled. Maybe Seiko thanks that cyclops is a fancy upgrade (they should've left that off). Definitely more cost is through the 6R15C. Maybe since it's a Prospex model now there is additional cost with ISO certification, but I don't know (I'd assume all Prospex watches are ISO certified).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> It's about the same case finishing as the older Monsters. The bezel action feels a little better though, not sure if it actually is or I just got one that feels better. The dial is nicer with the polished borders on the indices. The crown is knurled. Maybe Seiko thanks that cyclops is a fancy upgrade (they should've left that off). Definitely more cost is through the 6R15C. Maybe since it's a Prospex model now there is additional cost with ISO certification, but I don't know (I'd assume all Prospex watches are ISO certified).


Thanks bud! Looking for an alternative 6R15 diver that isn't a Sumo or Shogun but the search continues I guess.

And aren't all "Diver's 200m" watches ISO-certified? I thought that Prospex is just a branding thing, with no 'real value' added.

Why won't Seiko put the 6R15 movement into a SKX007-esque case is beyond me...

I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

what is seiko prospex?

my seiko monster had a tag that said prospex on it but its not labeled as such on the watch.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Snow Monster SKZ331 & Mini Snow Monster SRP481


----------



## Gnytra (May 16, 2014)

I just added a Srp307 to my collection. First generation, second generation! I also got a prospex tag around my new Srp307 but its labeled at all as such on the watch.


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

I haven't worn my OM in a while, I was even thinking about selling it, but then I decided to pick up a couple natos for it for a new, different look. Here are pics, purchased from natostrapco.

Longhorn 









F71









These might just entice me to give the OM a little more wrist time.


----------



## Geejam (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Geejam (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## jhe888 (May 14, 2012)

2d gen monster:


----------



## jacksterp (Jan 12, 2015)

Please count me in...









My only Monster - but I love it!


----------



## Dragonutity (Feb 19, 2013)

My only monster


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Too few third gen monster, I hope to add my third gen soon.


----------



## boomersooner (Dec 29, 2014)

DSC_0285 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I wear mine Monday through Friday as my beater watch. It's tough and durable.

It takes a lick'n and keeps on tick'n.

























Amazingly, after cleaning it every few days. It looks almost new.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> I wear mine Monday through Friday as my beater watch. It's tough and durable.
> 
> It takes a lick'n and keeps on tick'n.
> 
> ...


cool bro


----------



## Edgar Sousa (Jan 30, 2015)

my two monsters









Dracula monster








And the black land monster


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

pirate1110 said:


> I'll play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is that super engineer? 20 or 22mm


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

My modded monster.


----------



## jkulysses (Nov 4, 2014)

Ordered my first monster last night! Can't wait for it to get here. Went with the Gen 2 Orange Monster as Amazon has it for a great price at $168. Not much more than I've seen used ones selling for. 

Jake


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Reporting in.

Just finished giving my first gen a spa treatment. New gaskets, new crystal, bracelet in the ultrasonic, silicone all over the place. It feels like a new watch again. Still looks nicely broken-in, though.


----------



## Irongolf35 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just ordered a SRP313 (first Seiko) and wanted to grab a couple different straps before it arrives. Currently looking at some different Nato straps, I just need 20mm and its a direct swap right?


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Irongolf35 said:


> Just ordered a SRP313 (first Seiko) and wanted to grab a couple different straps before it arrives. Currently looking at some different Nato straps, I just need 20mm and its a direct swap right?


Good choice, yes Monster has 20mm lugs, so 20mm NATO will fit.

I would suggest one of the Bonetto Centurini rubber straps, super high quality and if you find the right seller, price is also very low.


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

Another OM here. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Irongolf35 (Jan 4, 2013)

Crater said:


> Good choice, yes Monster has 20mm lugs, so 20mm NATO will fit.
> 
> I would suggest one of the Bonetto Centurini rubber straps, super high quality and if you find the right seller, price is also very low.


Looks like the same strap I have on my Citizen Nighthawk. Not a huge fan of the metal bracelets, so i'll look into that as well. Thanks


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)

Some more Monster love


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sunday and other days off:









Monday and other work days:


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## corbetto82 (Mar 21, 2015)

Just got my first Monster in today. Let's bump this TTT.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I have calibrated my SRP monster with a timegrapher, I will post all the results next week, my monster is keeping incredible accuracy.


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

May I join the Club?


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm really not sure if I should post this, but.

Off to Far East Monday morning, very much a flying visit two day max. Chatting to long time friend who lives out there and we got around talking about this:









He purchased the watch some four days ago through his AD, unfortunately and for several reasons he is selling, I won't go into why he is willing to part with it at well below cost price. I've known him for thirty odd years so I know he's on the level. He has worn it once is all, complete with all paperwork, aluminium presentation case, snorkel ! And various other bits of paraphernalia.

As I have said in some other posts I wasn't sure about Seikos until I became a member of this forum, now I do have an itch that at times needs to be scratched.

This WILL be my last time piece purchased for a while IF I do indeed purchase.

From what I've read and seen the dial is spectacular and again from a very personal perspective I do love the look. Obviously before I pull the trigger I will have to see, feel and have the watch on my wrist before a final decision is made.

But I am seriously considering the buy, all being well.

What at do you good folk think of this particular time peice. All views welcomed, good, bad or indifferent. As I hope most will agree very much a personal issue and if I like it I will buy it.

IF I by it I would like to become a member of this particular club if all is okay with the watch. 

I'll update as I go and be sure to post some pics when back in the UK

If all goes well I could have the biggest smile when I arrive back at LHR early Friday morning.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

The_Judge said:


> May I join the Club?
> 
> View attachment 3679250
> View attachment 3679258


Wow, can you post some more photos of the sbdc025?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Eleuthera said:


> I'm really not sure if I should post this, but.
> 
> Off to Far East Monday morning, very much a flying visit two day max. Chatting to long time friend who lives out there and we got around talking about this:
> 
> ...


What the eff???? Since when do they make LE Sumos like this????

And you need a Monster to "join" the "club"...but there's probably a Sumo owners club thread around here somewhere. And honestly, if there isn't, there should be and you could totally kick it off with a BANG posting that bad boy. Incredible dial!


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

sirgilbert357 said:


> What the eff???? Since when do they make LE Sumos like this????
> 
> And you need a Monster to "join" the "club"...but there's probably a Sumo owners club thread around here somewhere. And honestly, if there isn't, there should be and you could totally kick it off with a BANG posting that bad boy. Incredible dial!


Yup, there's Sumo club - right here 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=368229


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

c0sin said:


> Yup, there's Sumo club - right here
> The Official Sumo thread!


Ahh ha, many thanks Sir, I'll make my way over there now.


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> What the eff???? Since when do they make LE Sumos like this????
> 
> And you need a Monster to "join" the "club"...but there's probably a Sumo owners club thread around here somewhere. And honestly, if there isn't, there should be and you could totally kick it off with a BANG posting that bad boy. Incredible dial!


I'm wondering what I'm going to say when I see it sir, but doubtless it will include one word from your first sentence. . The dial looks great in pics, I just hope it lives up to expectations.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

So, here I am, joining yet another "Club".....:-x








(Actually, I've been wanting to join this "Club" for a looong time!! b-)|>


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I see too few third gen monster on this thread...


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

New member reporting for service! I love this watch!


----------



## ericys (Oct 17, 2014)

Black Monster reporting for heavy duty action









Orange Monster reporting for heavy duty partying


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Orange Monster reporting for heavy duty partying

View attachment 4667322
[/QUOTE]

I think I need this combo for my next holiday watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Do the newer Monsters count?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Gen 1


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeaono (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## spanky1 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Its been a journey. I've found that orange isn't my thing despite how much i love the look and love the lume.

Here is my modded monster.


----------



## kristianpercy (Jul 14, 2015)

Another happy OM wearer, happy to be joining the club gents. Thinking about snapping up an Anvil from Harold but undecided, the stock bracelet is also comfortatble (just not 100% loving the polished in-between areas). That's me being super picky though, great watch & bracelet all round.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Do they still make the second gen monster? Or is what they sell left over stock? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedzz (Aug 5, 2015)

proud owner of monstaaaa....


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

sad to not see third gen monster.


----------



## rambojohn (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## meoramri (Aug 2, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

and










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Just got it Friday...

I blame all of you.


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

I just put this all black silicone strap on my SRP637 and I believe it really compliments the watch without distracting your eyes with too much detail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ArnieJB said:


> I just put this all black silicone strap on my SRP637 and I believe it really compliments the watch without distracting your eyes with too much detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Can I ask, does it wear much bigger the skx779 and srp307 series?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

It wears slightly larger, but not too much. If you can comfortably wear either of the other two, this one will be no problem. I have a 7" wrist.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

this is what Seiko monster does!!



guspech750 said:


> I wear mine Monday through Friday as my beater watch. It's tough and durable.
> 
> It takes a lick'n and keeps on tick'n.
> 
> ...


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Monster lurking

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

watchnbuy said:


> this is what Seiko monster does!!


Still rocking and I literally wash it in the shower everyday after work too. LOLzzzzzz

Still looks great.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

First Seiko from 2008


----------



## xtian (Feb 4, 2012)

My black monster at the Bonneville salt flat


----------



## braddyNOTbrady (May 18, 2013)

I should be joining you tomorrow with a SRP309!


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> Still rocking and I literally wash it in the shower everyday after work too. LOLzzzzzz
> 
> Still looks great.
> 
> ...


Monster rules!!

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

I would call it disco monster










Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's the Monster I'm wearing today!


----------



## jackowacko (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

OldHippie1968 said:


> I usually wear mine on Fridays out of tradition. It's something a member started across the street on the P.M.W.F. a long time ago. I'm trying to get feedback to see if this is something we wish to shamelessly rip-off:-d;-):-d;-) for here. :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d
> 
> Cheers!
> Mike


Hey Mike, don't be a stranger at the WFWF too!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> Here's the Monster I'm wearing today!


wow, this is the 6R15 monster  WOW


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> Here's the Monster I'm wearing today!


wow, this is the 6R15 monster  WOW


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Read through the thread and didn't see myself. Thought I had joined.

I've had these awhile. Bought this first because I wanted an orange watch. And, also, I thought the Black Monster dial was too busy.



Then, awhile back, a buddy was getting divorced so I got this in his fire sale.



I love the original bracelet (I only have one) but I broke the clasp, if anyone has an extra...


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

OM & kid color pencil.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Being a noob, didn't even know there is a thread for the monster. Dumb Dora, should've known. Anyway, dig the monster. Wore mine to start the day.


















Hope you all are having a great weekend. Cheers. b-)_​


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Monster and buddies getting along well

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Well guess I need to join the club! Got this delivered from Amazon today, so happy it came with the Prospex logo. Loving it so far! Got a couple of NATO's as well to change things up.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Super engineer II just arrived last night, after filing and elbow grease, here we go..


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi club!

Seiko Orange Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrichar (May 18, 2014)

Orange Monster on a di modell chronissimo - love the way the notched lugs make up for the 20mm width!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

315 reporting 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Saw this Japanese made monster while traveling for work, and I had to have it. Can anyone recommend a good source for a genuine Seiko rubber strap? I keep finding what I think are real oem straps online, but they turn out to be fakes. Who knew it was worth it to fake a rubber Seiko strap?!?!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Orange Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Heading to a Thanksgiving feast today with the Monster on the wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> Seiko Orange Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr


I've thought and thought of getting an OM, I'm sure some day I'll pull the trigger.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Go for it! 

Seiko Orange Monster by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Everyone needs an OM. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

They are extremely unique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko SKX781 Orange Monster by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> Go for it!
> 
> Seiko Orange Monster by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seems we have the same taste in watches (OM, Shogun, & Tuna), but my pictures sure don't look this good.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Seiya should have some. That said, I don't find the OEM Seiko straps to be the best and would go for a Bonetto or Isofrane.



Neognosis said:


> View attachment 6129418
> Saw this Japanese made monster while traveling for work, and I had to have it. Can anyone recommend a good source for a genuine Seiko rubber strap? I keep finding what I think are real oem straps online, but they turn out to be fakes. Who knew it was worth it to fake a rubber Seiko strap?!?!


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you. I will probably try seiya. I keep reading about problems with spring bar size with isofrane and other non-Seiko rubber that makes me hesitate. 


Here, today I caught he hands in rocket ship with red fiery exhaust position!


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Understood. The one thing with seiko fat spring bars and rubber straps is they can be difficult to get in and out. I find that if you use a little vaseline before putting the spring bar in the strap it is very manageable. 

Watch looks like it fits you great. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Cynicated (Sep 9, 2013)

Really enjoying this thread!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackowacko (Feb 14, 2006)

Heres mine!


----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)

My MONSTER!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Getting this tomorrow from a local seller, getting super stoked haha









By the looks of it it needs a refurb badly lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Each time I think I may sell it, I quickly come to my senses.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Seems we have the same taste in watches (OM, Shogun, & Tuna), but my pictures sure don't look this good.


Good taste that is  Thank you


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Got this one today, here are before and after pics, came out pretty nicely. 
Before

















After

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Each time I think I may sell it, I quickly come to my senses.


I like it!


----------



## eurospek (Jan 4, 2009)

Let me just leave this here, I never was a fan of the bracelet and the watch hasn't seen much wear time until now.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chester Drawers (Apr 19, 2011)

eurospek said:


> Let me just leave this here, I never was a fan of the bracelet and the watch hasn't seen much wear time until now.


Just put my very little used Orange Monster on a black Nato for the same reason. Not sure about the black, love your blue.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Vakane said:


> In!!


Wow does anybody know where I can get this stap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kashbadash (Jul 12, 2015)

I have to admit that this is both my first diver and my first Seiko (have a number of Citizens). I've never really understood the appeal of the diver aesthetic before but I've got a bad feeling that I may have started something that my bank account isn't going to appreciate.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Chester Drawers said:


> Just put my very little used Orange Monster on a black Nato for the same reason. Not sure about the black, love your blue.


I agree. I have a black nato and tried it on my OM yet for some reason it didn't do it for me. That blue, however does look good!

It's odd as the black rubber looks the part and black does go with orange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

*I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*



cfw said:


> Wow does anybody know where I can get this stap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a silicone Hadley-Roma diver strap. Amazon has it for $18.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Tom3 said:


> View attachment 6298314


Stunning strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hadley Roma Sailcloth strap on Amazon. About 30 bucks. The big challenge was getting the fat spring bars into it. I reasoned with it a bit. I have ordered some more spring bars for my stock metal bracelet (which I do also like) so that I can easily switch between them when I like.


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

Love this one : )


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

I just picked up this Strapcode Endmill bracelet for my SRP637. I love the combo.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Tom3 said:


> Hadley Roma Sailcloth strap on Amazon. About 30 bucks. The big challenge was getting the fat spring bars into it. I reasoned with it a bit. I have ordered some more spring bars for my stock metal bracelet (which I do also like) so that I can easily switch between them when I like.


My Spork has the same problem, I used a little machine oil as lube. Slides if alot better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

ArnieJB said:


> I just picked up this Strapcode Endmill bracelet for my SRP637. I love the combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this shrouded Monster. Hows its size compared to the first gen Monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

It's just a slight upgrade in size compared to the regular monster. It's a little wider and heavier and the lug width is 22mm vs. 20mm. I also have the SRP307 (2nd gen) Monster which I bought first and decided I liked the full shroud on this one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

New member and my first seiko!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

mr_nobody said:


> New member and my first seiko!
> 
> View attachment 6341394


Congrats and welcome. But be warned Seikos can be addictive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC (Dec 19, 2015)

My new Black Monster, love it!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

Great thread.

Here's mine.








I bought this one a year and a bit ago but can't remember where I got it from. Where's a good online shop to get another from?


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC (Dec 19, 2015)

dero said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Here's mine.
> View attachment 6385410
> ...


I'm sure other forum members can give some pointers, But Creation Watches in Sing are very reliable and competitively priced


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

romseyman said:


>


awesome


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

romseyman said:


>


awesome


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Monster was my first Seiko. Whatever I end up purchasing, I'll always keep that one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cr15py (Apr 14, 2015)

I had the old Orange Monster and thought it was butt-ugly, but the SRP581 is awfully tempting and best of all cheap! I'll have to sleep on it (purchase).


----------



## Chr1st2aan (Apr 22, 2015)

Got a second hand SKX779 and was afraid it was to big for my small wrists (+- 16,5 cm).

But it looks great, really loving this kind of watches


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

An interloper came to the watch box last night. 








Then it followed me to the gym.








It did a trick for me at lunch.








I think it's a keeper.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## chronotimer (Nov 8, 2014)

Mine is SO on the way. great strap , have a couple of red trimmed straps to try out. SRP313J1 Vampire Monster.


----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

Just got one for Christmas.


----------



## chronotimer (Nov 8, 2014)

Ho ho ho. Lucky you.

Samsung Note 4


----------



## Shoeless34 (Jul 17, 2015)

I love my SRP307


----------



## Cramebame (Dec 12, 2015)

My 1st Monster, Just wondering is the orange only in 1 color, I've seen some brighter orange monsters that I like better then mine but I was thinking it was just the camera people used or the lighting.


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

My d.i.s.c.o. monster

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

My Seiko monsters say Hi !


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

Two orange monsters.


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

Long time fan of seiko, long time fan of dracula. Now i'm a fan of the monster.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

Macro playtime this morning.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

My collection of japanese divers... The monster definitely gets good wrist time! Excellent watch, the new movement feels like an improvement over the trusty 7s26!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Dracula on mesh on this very cold day.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SleepyEyedBoyz (Mar 11, 2015)

Dracula here too on carbon fiber strap.









Just a sleepy badminton guy.


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

So glad i finally pulled the trigger on this baby,well impressed with it!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

onek00lj4y said:


> So glad i finally pulled the trigger on this baby,well impressed with it!


I'm wearing mine today - it is one of my most frequently worn watches.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> I'm wearing mine today - it is one of my most frequently worn watches.


really really impressive,prefer it more that any of my steineys,the lume is like no other ive seen,well in my price range anyway!


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> I'm wearing mine today - it is one of my most frequently worn watches.


really really impressive,prefer it more that any of my steineys,the lume is like no other ive seen,well in my price range anyway!


----------



## chronotimer (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*

Finally on the wrist. Leather with red piping. SRP313J1 .I like.









Samsung Note 4


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*










I gave the Monster a NATO today. Monsters apparently love NATOs. I'll get some better photos in a day or two.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*

Here's a couple more black/orange nato pix.



















Wore with extreme comfort all day. I dare say the Monster is my favorite watch in my collection. It grew into that position.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

First gen OM


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

by plant dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

greetings..


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

^ nice strap choice!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

New member to Monster Club, new member to the forums!


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

My current favorite accompanying me on a cold day.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

outside by plant by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

romseyman said:


>


the more I look it the more I like it.
6R15 monster is a must have.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> the more I look it the more I like it.
> 6R15 monster is a must have.


If you want one then it's better to hurry. They've been discontinued and will be soon gone off the shelves.


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franz-Anton (Dec 26, 2015)

Here is my Monster.....


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

romseyman said:


> If you want one then it's better to hurry. They've been discontinued and will be soon gone off the shelves.


I'd love to get the new version but it's way too expensive. Cheapest I have seen is about the $500 aud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

January 2016 check in...


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

New arrival


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I can't not post this in here too. Sorry for the Monster spam.


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

I can't be a member until 2 different monsters come from mass drop in about 2 weeks. I ordered anSRP311 and another. My first monsters.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

I picked up a very reasonable SRP307 from a Singaporean eBay seller with the intention of using it for a mod, but I like it enough that it might stay as-is! Not only is it unexpectedly a J model, the second language is Arabic which I find interesting.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

My only monster again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Srp307 looks really nice on red wine strap


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Been considering getting a monster and finally got to fit one today. How does it look on my 6.5in wrist?


























Anyone got the SRP581? I think it looks absolutely fantastic. Does the PVD coating wear off rather easily? That's the thing that worries me the most. Which is why I'm leaning towards the black monster as it seems to be the safer choice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

This watch has quickly become one of my favorites. I bought it modded and then restored it back to stock and added the stock, Seiko bracelet. The only part of the original mod retained is the sapphire glass.


----------



## nitchai (Aug 10, 2014)

Finally joining this club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

My orange monster arrived, i like it but misaligment at 12 oclock kinda bothers me but im not sure if i should send it back all the way to hong kong.


----------



## stamford27 (Sep 10, 2015)

Eleven years old and still going strong, never tire of wearing my Orange Monster.


----------



## Drfp (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Got my black monster! Does it look big on my 6.5in wrist?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

raymondswong said:


> Got my black monster! Does it look big on my 6.5in wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great?.


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks good to me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I had a buyer's remorse for a moment because it took a while to get used to the size and weight. I only wore 40mm and below previously. While I love the solid feel of the bracelet, I'll probably end up with a nato or leather strap to reduce the weight and chunk of the monster. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a SKX009 and was determined to get a 007.....but then I saw the SRP581 on Creations site and maybe smitten!....then I saw the SRP583 with black bracelet....anyone have any experience with either model? Thanks


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

My 2nd Gen Orange Monster is gone for servicing, will be back next week and will join this club


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

My two Seiko divers needed more pix. Both on Clockwork Synergy straps.









On a TimeFactors "Deluxe" NATO.









Amazing quality for 12 quid. I'm impressed.


----------



## maxwell_smart (Feb 10, 2016)

Love my orange monster, i rotate watches a lot and just started wearing it again. within 24 hours it gained almost 7 hours. I set it around 7pm yesterday, checked it again the next day around 2:40pm and it read 9:40. Any advice? Ive heard the 7s26 movement can gain time but this seems like theres something wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

It's probably magnetized. Get a cheap demagnetizer from amazon and try to fix it. I've run across a few WUS threads on doing such a thing.


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Ugly but i love it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SRP581 on blue Iso..


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I just bought an SRP637 and I love it. But I don't see much threads on it here. Wonder if I could just join you guys or if I should start a thread for owners of shrouded Monsters.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khj94704 (Mar 31, 2010)

raymondswong said:


> Got my black monster! Does it look big on my 6.5in wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a fellow 6.5" guy, I'll say it looks pretty good since we both know in reality it's slightly distorted in the pics and there's no lug hangover on our wrists! |>










BTW, When did they start putting the prospex logo on the 2nd gen?


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

raymondswong said:


> Got my black monster! Does it look big on my 6.5in wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's beautiful. im not aware theres a second gen black monster with prospex logo on the dial...do you mind telling me which monster this is ? TIA


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

i think i can post this in many threads


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

If only I could insert a JAWS midi file or something.


----------



## maxwell_smart (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks! I'll be sure to give that a shot.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So, I have ordered myself an early birthday present, a SRP311, with the black PVD case and bracelet.....I hear that the bracelet is a pig to resize? Anyone have any tips to help me when it arrives Thursday?....I have a SKX009 on a strapcode oyster....that had screwed pins instead of push pins, and was a bit of a pain......same with the SRP311?.....thanks guys!


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

^ take a look at this blog post. 
https://justasmallblog.wordpress.com/2012/07/19/how-to-resize-a-seiko-collar-and-pin-watch-band/










I use a slightly stronger metal probe, but a paperclip works fine.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

My new Sea Monster, complete with Cincy Strap Works black argyle. Just a phone pic, but I couldn't wait till I had time to bring out the real camera.









I'm not the only admirer. The natives are starting to take notice.









Crappy phone shot of the lume.

And now I have a Monster collection. 2 is a collection, right?


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Snow white monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxwell_smart (Feb 10, 2016)

Orange monster is running much better now! Also loving this new nato strap


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I like the Seiko 5 Sport baby monsters.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, got my SRP311 today and very impressed.....resizing the band was a MASSIVE pain.....but got it down in just over 10 mins....those sleeves in the bracelet are torture! While I pulling my hair out I threw on an orange rubber diver and looked great....but back on the PVD bracelet for now and will see how we go!
View attachment 7115050
View attachment 7115058


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Let's try those pics a
View attachment 7115082
View attachment 7115090
gain.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

J version also!
View attachment 7115114


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How's everyone doing?

I'm sporting the 2nd Gen Seiko Monster for today. This affordable timepiece has really grown on me, great movement.



























Take care everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

View attachment 7116498


----------



## 5M42-0B09 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Everyone!
I'm a soon to be OM owner (waiting for Amazon to ship.....), I really like the how the Strapcode Super Engineer II looks on the watch. I was just wondering what size do I order and what type clasp everyone prefers? Watch will be a worn daily but not used to dive. Oh yeah, springbar tool recommendation?


----------



## jimmbob (Aug 22, 2013)

Just got this. Wasn't expecting the Prospex logo. Is that a new thing?


----------



## Robert1964 (Feb 28, 2007)

Wear it most days for the past 13 years. Most comfortable watch I own. Finally running a bit slow.... Time for a mod?

Robert


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

jimmbob said:


> Just got this. Wasn't expecting the Prospex logo. Is that a new thing?


Never seen the prospex logo on a Gen 2 monster. Anyone else seen this before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

74notserpp said:


> Never seen the prospex logo on a Gen 2 monster. Anyone else seen this before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they started doing it a while back I think around the time the Gen 3 Cyclops Monsters came out and it caused a little bit of confusion as to what was going on, whether it was a model for a certain market or a Gen 2.5 or what is was. I'm not sure if we ever did work out why some models stated appearing with the Prospex logo but my guess is that Seiko wanted to increase the Prospex branding and identity so they put the logo on a couple of pre existing models alongside some new launches.


----------



## ethanhui75 (May 6, 2015)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*



helvetica said:


> i think i can post this in many threads


BM tuna MM skx007 and turtle. Great colletion man.

Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*



helvetica said:


> i think i can post this in many threads


Great collection there! I'm very, very envious! Just out of curiosity, why isn't there an SKX007 in there?



ethanhui75 said:


> BM tuna MM skx007 and turtle. Great colletion man.
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk


That's not an SKX007, it's a SPORK.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*

My new Black Monster.


----------



## 5M42-0B09 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*







Just got mine today!!! |>


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*



stewham said:


> My new Black Monster.


hey man, congrats.


----------



## 5M42-0B09 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*

I know from what I've read here in the forum that "K" watches are from Singapore and "J" watches are made in Japan. The writing on the bottom of the dial face will either say Made in Japan or will not if it's from Singapore. So.....my OM's dial face has "Mov't Japan", not "Made in Japan" written on the bottom along with the movement 4r36-01J0. The case back also has "Movement Japan" inscribed with serial # below it. Is my OM a JDM model? Confused? If it is, then even better because I actually ordered a "K" version from Amazon and got a great price ($174) to boot!


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*










Oh no. Lume malfunction. hahaha


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

I couldn't resist any longer. There is now a monster in the house!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Bought 2 several years ago and just recently found the second one in its new box!
dial on rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

sal4 said:


> I couldn't resist any longer. There is now a monster in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally don't get why people squawk about the Prospex logo on these - I think it looks good.


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

New Dracula Monster.


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

My OM on an orange Bonetto Cinturini 300D and my Tunamonster on black Isofrane (and my wrist! queue rimshot)


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Robinjohn said:


> New Dracula Monster.


why you call it new?


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

New model with the prospex x.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Make a guess... what orange fruit is this?


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

I had my monster on a nato strap for 3 months since I got it. I finally decided to try out the bracelet. I had this idea I was not a "bracelet guy" but I think I may be changing my tune! :-d


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I decided to join the club. Better late than never!
I'm not too keen on the bracelet so I tried some others, thoughts please.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Cocas, is it a Persimmon fruit?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

OrangeMonster GTR by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> I decided to join the club. Better late than never!
> I'm not too keen on the bracelet so I tried some others, thoughts please.


I like the original bracelet, but the mesh looks nice also.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> I decided to join the club. Better late than never!
> I'm not too keen on the bracelet so I tried some others, thoughts please.
> 
> View attachment 7568194


I especially like this look. Which bracelet is it?


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Its this one.

Silver 18/20/22/24mm Stainless Steel Watch Strap Band Deployment Buckle G0126 | eBay

It comes highly polished, but I gave it a brushed finish with 1000 grade wet and dry.
Here's how it looks before "brushing" it.









I have 2 20mm and 1 22mm. They are amazing value for money with proper solid end links, not the cheap rolled ends.


----------



## enyoc (May 13, 2015)

is the black prospex with the blue bezel being called the 'sea monster '? just got mine to join its orange monster brother. as soon as the forum thinks I'm mature enough (4 posts before I can upload pics) I'll include the family portrait 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drfp (Jan 8, 2010)

enyoc said:


> is the black prospex with the blue bezel being called the 'sea monster '? just got mine to join its orange monster brother. as soon as the forum thinks I'm mature enough (4 posts before I can upload pics) I'll include the family portrait
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Sure


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Recently added the SRP637 Shrouded Monster (aka Baby Tuna) to keep my SKX781 Orange Monster company.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> Its this one.
> 
> Silver 18/20/22/24mm Stainless Steel Watch Strap Band Deployment Buckle G0126 | eBay
> 
> ...


Thank you! Sadly he won't ship to the US...


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

I love the smell of orange monster in the morning


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in with another.......the Orange Night-Monster!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I've had my Monster for about 10 days now and I thought I would give some impressions on it so far.
First of all is the imposing stance on the wrist, it GRABS attention straight away. This is not a shy watch. I like that as an alternative to my other, more conservative watches.
Second, and not so good, is the built in dust traps between the shroud and bezel. I have to get an old toothbrush in there daily!
Third. My example gains nearly a minute a day. I hope this settles down to something a little better in a while.
Fourth, I don't like the bracelet very much at all, from the nasty fiddly pins and collars to the cheapo clasp and what I think is more of a dress watch design. I currently have mine on a Strapcode Endmill, and am thinking of getting a Super Engineer.
The negatives do not outway the positives, I love this watch (when I first saw them on WUS I thought ugh, OTT).


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Again, i can post this in many threads


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine with it's cousin......


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)




----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

SRP581 arrived today! I didn't have good lighting to work with and I'm still waiting on a waterproof/synthetic brown strap to come in, so I'll take better pics of the watch then and post back here when I can.
View attachment DSC00632.jpg


View attachment DSC00636.jpg


I think I'll eventually order a "regular" brown/tan leather strap for it and then a separate NATO strap or something for if/when I take the watch in the water. My goal with the synthetic brown strap was to find something that would at least somewhat pass for a regular brown strap and be waterproof, but looking back, I should have ordered two separate straps to begin with. I'll give the brown strap a shot and see how it turns out though. I think the watch does look excellent on a nice brown strap, per this pic I found online (not my pic, found via Google image search):


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Gaining OVER one minute a day now! 







I don't want to get it regulated as I don't want to risk compromising the water resistance as I want to take it snorkeling this year (my scuba days are over).


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

The brown strap I referred to in my other post arrived today and I put it on the watch. I'll admit I had some doubts the more I thought about the color combo, but after I put it on the watch, it actually turned out better than I expected! The watch has kind of a rustic/muted color scheme going on. I think I'll still look for a lighter brown strap to put on it, but I like this too. And yes, you'll see that the buckle is messed up if you look closely. The strap came with a silver buckle but I put a black buckle on it to match the watch case. I fixed it after I took these pics, haha.

View attachment DSC00647.jpg


View attachment DSC00648.jpg


For any that are curious, I picked up the watch strap from WACCEX (user bob_watch_bands) on eBay. This strap specifically: Bob Sportivo Dynamic Watch Band Strap 18 20 22 24 mm 6 Colors New | eBay - The strap is really nice and was actually my second purchase from WACCEX. I highly recommend them if you're looking for great watch straps at a good price!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Bought it in a pawn shop. Placed a new movement in her and ordered an oem bracelet from another forum member.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

no one bought the third gen monster under 400$?


----------



## enyoc (May 13, 2015)

Sea Monster this morning

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Another Gen 1 for the thread.

I bought this new back in 2007 from an AD long before I knew you could buy watches off the Internet. It is still running strong.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

Really liking this new rubber strap...


----------



## itsamirul (Dec 13, 2015)

Here's my 311 on a nato strap


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepyEyedBoyz (Mar 11, 2015)

Dragon with original rubber strap. Out on a baddy day.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

Monster ACTION SHOT!!! (with an Orange Beer Can!!!) from this weekend's softball game


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the Monster is a timeless classic especially mine as I can't rely on it to tell the time hence timeless!
Anyway off came the back today and I gave the regulator a tweak, I'll let you know if things improve from the +1' 40" a day I was getting.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_In action.....

*Seiko 2nd Gen Monster*




































b-)​_


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Excuse the old pic....love th dial, and once that darn bracelet was sized, probably the most comfortable original Seiko bracelet I have ever owned...but beware of the pins! Don't lose them - there as rare as a Bears trip to the playoffs!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> I think the Monster is a timeless classic especially mine as I can't rely on it to tell the time hence timeless!
> Anyway off came the back today and I gave the regulator a tweak, I'll let you know if things improve from the +1' 40" a day I was getting.
> View attachment 7946962
> View attachment 7947018
> ...


Hope you get it dialed-in easily!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

sal4 said:


> Hope you get it dialed-in easily!


 Got it down to about +6 seconds a day, but I will check over a week of constant wearing.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Still holding good at about +6 seconds a day. Got a new cheap bracelet from China today, yet another option before the Super Engineer arrives.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> Still holding good at about +6 seconds a day. Got a new cheap bracelet from China today, yet another option before the Super Engineer arrives.
> 
> View attachment 8002418
> View attachment 8002426
> View attachment 8002434


Very good! Congrats on the successful regulation.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Gen 3 has landed. Outstanding. +2 seconds from the 6R15 over the first 30 hours.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are some additional pics of the 3rd generation model.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

6r15 against 4r36 seems to be no contest out of the box. My Monster was truly awful as delivered, and I had to adjust it. I have a SARB017 Alpinist which is fine as it came.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## PHRANKL1N (Mar 24, 2016)

Third gen's look good. May have to get one in black to go with my first gen Orange Monster.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

PHRANKL1N said:


> Third gen's look good. May have to get one in black to go with my first gen Orange Monster.


Be a great decision. Wish I had landed one sooner instead of kicking it around for so long. If a Seiko Monster can be a stunner, this is the one.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

romseyman said:


>


What did you wind up going for in terms of the sapphire? I just ordered a double-dome with blue tint from Crystal Times. Not sure I will switch it out for certain, but good to have options. I don't notice the cyclops very much on the wrist.


----------



## SleepyEyedBoyz (Mar 11, 2015)

Throwback to yesterday's wrist shot. Hehe


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> What did you wind up going for in terms of the sapphire? I just ordered a double-dome with blue tint from Crystal Times. Not sure I will switch it out for certain, but good to have options. I don't notice the cyclops very much on the wrist.


It's a Yobokies sapphire with blue AR. I thought to do it with the orange one too but I'm not sure how the blue AR will work with orange dial. Perhaps a sapphire with either orange AR or no AR at all would be better?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

OK thanks. Not sure how the blue would work on the OM. I know that yellow and red AR are also available.



Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Couple of my monsters......please excuse the spaghetti up her nose, only just noticed it!


----------



## RWSMIKE (May 2, 2012)

Where did you buy that all black model from ??? looks sweet


----------



## RWSMIKE (May 2, 2012)

my monster's .....happy mothers day !!!!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Couple of my monsters......please excuse the spaghetti up her nose, only just noticed it!
> 
> View attachment 8041586


SRP311 from good old Amazon!


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

My first gen orange monster, on its usual strap and bracelet rotation, plus his brother skx


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The skx779 on polished watchadoo shark mesh


----------



## SleepyEyedBoyz (Mar 11, 2015)

Mine for today.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*

Here's my SRP309! Love it


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Again on mesh...


----------



## peraklo (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the &quot;Seiko Monster Owner's Club&quot;*

Let me get back in the Monster camp with this lume shot of my new Dracula... Had a few Monsters, sold a few, but i always seem to get back to it... Hopefuly, this one stays 










Edit: just realized, you can actualy see how long was the exposure on my camera 
Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

My only wristwatch, perfectly satisfying:


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I hope this thread is not losing interest as no one seems to be posting lately!
Here's mine on my new Super Engineer II.




















I am really pleased as I think it compliments the Monsters presence.


----------



## SleepyEyedBoyz (Mar 11, 2015)

and throwback to yesterday watch of the day.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

V-Twin said:


> Cocas, is it a Persimmon fruit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Actually it is an acreca nut.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> I hope this thread is not losing interest as no one seems to be posting lately!
> Here's mine on my new Super Engineer II.
> View attachment 8324626
> View attachment 8324658
> ...


I have a Super Engineer on my orange Monster but am actually thinking about replacing it with the stock bracelet - the SE looks great but I think the Seiko one is more comfortable.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll join the party 'really' late....was lucky enough to find a brand new (from the year 2000) SLR001, the super rare perpetual monster or the father of the modern monsters today. The HAQ 8F35 movement is a beast of accuracy!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## WatchFan82 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've had my SRP307 for almost 9 months and still love it.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Enjoy the sun, sea, beach, and of course my OM.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I have 4 Seiko monsters and this little 4r36 bomb:










7041


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome 2nd gen orange monster. Quick question, what do you use to give it that satin sort of look. I'm referring to the bezel, it kind of has a satin type look. Thanks.


----------



## calibra3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello I am searchig a Monster in yellow dial with yellow chapter ring. Exist??
Can any help me?
Thanks.


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

calibra3 said:


> Hello I am searchig a Monster in yellow dial with yellow chapter ring. Exist??
> Can any help me?
> Thanks.












Yellow dial frankenmonster. 
One of my favorites.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

hooliganjrs said:


> I'll join the party 'really' late....was lucky enough to find a brand new (from the year 2000) SLR001, the super rare perpetual monster or the father of the modern monsters today. The HAQ 8F35 movement is a beast of accuracy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*

Yes sir! OM on NATO and leather Clover strap b-)


----------



## SleepyEyedBoyz (Mar 11, 2015)

Midnight (name of my watch) on a chill Saturday.


----------



## purples (Dec 11, 2015)

Family portrait time! My monster finally got his picture taken with my starfish (SKZ286).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*

The Monster Playing at Night !


----------



## Daemonultimate (Apr 14, 2013)

New Monsters or old, it's the eternal question :-s ... This time old and mesh.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks great on that mesh. I might have to do the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiangYuMa (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Was the 2nd gen discontinued? cant find any for a decent price.


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Thwizzit said:


> Really liking this new rubber strap...
> 
> View attachment 7793866


What a incredible great strap match.

Nice job.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

Wore this after I got home from work tonight.


----------



## Daemonultimate (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

The SRP637 has always had identity crisis since it is a bit monster (though with squared off "teeth") and a bit tuna.

I've confused mine further by giving it a lot of Stargate characteristics, and wouldn't even deem it worthy of this thread if not for the monster-esque bezel still being intact (although I have plans for that also...)










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

LiangYuMa said:


> View attachment 9774234


Got to be right on that bracelet!


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

What bracelet is that? It looks pretty comfy. I've got my Orange Monster on the standard metal bracelet and I have to admit it's not the most comfortable.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Mason Delpino said:


> What bracelet is that? It looks pretty comfy. I've got my Orange Monster on the standard metal bracelet and I have to admit it's not the most comfortable.


It's a Strapcode Super Engineer. Ther are two types, I can't remember which this one is, but have a look on their website. Warning, they are heavy!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

I've been obsessing over a Monster for a while now, I can now put that to bed...this showed up today, found this one on ebay...200 bucks and in pretty darn good shape considering it's age.

I'll wear it for a couple weeks then off to Motor City Watch Works for bead blasting and a double domes sapphire crystal.


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

I've been obsessing over one of these for awhile...now I can sleep, eBay...200 bucks and in pretty good shape considering it's age.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*

SRP313

This actually satisfied my craving for a Black Monster .


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd like to join the club with my little monster family!

My phone is weird, if pictures are upside down - sorry! Don't know how to change that.

















Monster gen 1, Frankenmonster and Tuna Monster


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Your Monster looks tiny in that company!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*



allkindsofwatches1 said:


> SRP313
> 
> This actually satisfied my craving for a Black Monster .


Superb choice, the red pops!


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> Your Monster looks tiny in that company!


True! It actually is a little too small for my tastes (8inch wirsts), but still nice to have


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I know I've sworn of any new purchases in 2017. A new Dracula Monster will still be readily available at sub-$250 USD by next year right?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*



Rob Cox said:


> Superb choice, the red pops!


If you want to the red to do more than "pop", then put it on red leather like Yankeexpress did...this is what I call real ATTITUDE!


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*

Wow! I can see red and black in my future  Here's my 3rd Gen blue faced Monster. This afternoon whilst the cats were sleeping, I swapped out the OEM cyclops crystal with a mild double dome crystal with blue AR from crystaltimes. So much better now to look at.  It's getting ready to storm, so the lighting doesn't bring out the blue, but it's more apparent than say the SKX009's blue dial.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*



cycletronic2000 said:


> Wow! I can see red and black in my future


Yep. I already have orange and black gen2 but the red/black is looking better all the time. Baseline monster is already "bold" so adding red around hands and markers, well, it really is just an accent color now. Fits right in.


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry to be so late to the club meeting. Somehow I've missed seeing this thread before now.


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Truman1120 said:


> I've been obsessing over one of these for awhile...now I can sleep, eBay...200 bucks and in pretty good shape considering it's age.


This Monster has devoured all my other watches, haven't worn any thing else since it arrived...even more so now with the new Super Engineer bracelet (not pictured here)...I have a couple new Seiko divers looking for a home...PM me if interested, good prices !


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Its become my favourite watch..... I should have bought more variations a couple of years back when they were plentiful and reasonably inexpensive.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

By any chance finding these models ?
These photo came out during searching Monsters, are these rare watches ? 
These color looks so cool especially the red one.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

tamtkpp said:


> By any chance finding these models ?
> These photo came out during searching Monsters, are these rare watches ?
> These color looks so cool especially the red one.
> 
> View attachment 11165570


They are around $450 USD on eBay right now and yes, they are rare. Just search for "Seiko SZEN" and they should show up.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

3rd Gens the way they should have been, with a domed crystal minus the cyclops


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Monsters are truly an acquired taste. They seem to be aging very well as the 1st gens are still good looking watches.


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

disco monster








baby tuna








baby monster

how is it?


----------



## johnnYoung (Feb 27, 2017)

IMO the orange dial with black chapter ring accent is better than the all black or all orange versions. Also the black crown'd srp581 gives a more unifom look.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

This one has been in the box for a long time. I was planning on setting her free but completely forgot.

I am still thinking about it. This is the 'limited' version with the proper limited serial number which is only 3 digits.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuclearBlast (Mar 29, 2017)

Hellow, friends!

Tell me, please, what are difference between 2 "Snow Monsters":

SKZ311 and SKZ331

Thank you

*updated: i think wrong info was first seen here and *realy *model number=name of "*Snow Monster*" is *SKZ331*


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## NuclearBlast (Mar 29, 2017)

Above - is *SRP*311


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Before bed whilst changing I like to put my watch on the bedside lamp's base, then a light show emerges









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex2812 (May 16, 2016)

Guys, does anybody know the full reference of SRP313 dials (with and w/out prospex logos)? My monster was born with the dial set up incorrectly and the minute hand scratched the indices (( I'm considering to change it.

PS The caliber also runs poorely and is being assessed by local repairer (don't buy from Watcheszon!)


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

I've worn and seen Monsters in person, but I've never actually OWNED one (unless you count the SRP637, which is a descendant of the monster bloodline). That is till today!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brand new SRP309k with the "X" on the dial, which I have no problem with considering I got a good deal and the prices of these have risen markedly recently.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

SKX781 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Brand new SRP309k with the "X" on the dial, which I have no problem with considering I got a good deal and the prices of these have risen markedly recently.


I own a black first gen and use to hate the second gen when they first came out, and subsequently got an orange third gen. But not until recently the teeth marker suddenly clicked and now I kinda like them! It's a shame you can't get them cheap anymore, especially the orange ones.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

3rd gen on super engineer. The cyclops doesn't bother me.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I also have a Srp583! But I'm wearing this today..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's a better shot..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The chapter ring is off by a very little, but I can accept that.. It is also a Special Editoin!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Still slaving away for Uncle Sam my fellow WUS'ers.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Meet my dogs... 








This is my first Seiko, my first automatic, my first diver. The bezel is not as perfect as I've read others say, and the chapter ring is slightly off. But, as a daily-wear watch (that I bought for a little more than half of the typical eBay price), I'm quite pleased.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SZEN006 White Night


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just wore it yesterday...








~v~_​


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Johnn_C (May 24, 2017)

Hi, may I join in? Here's a pic of a three generation monsters, cheers!


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

The more I wear it, the more I love my first gen OM, glad I got it just before Seiko discontinued it, the second gen still doesn't convince me


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Diego Ledezma said:


> The more I wear it, the more I love my first gen OM, glad I got it just before Seiko discontinued it, the second gen still doesn't convince me
> 
> View attachment 11937746


Same here. Wear your OM in good health.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Wear the orange a lot on weekends... never gets old!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Black is the new orange
*


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Johnn_C said:


> Hi, may I join in? Here's a pic of a three generation monsters, cheers!


nice


----------



## Horo Monger (May 18, 2011)

I've got first gen Orange and Black monsters. The orange always feels (especially on orange silicone) perfect on the weekends, just a fun watch. The black can go to work during the week on it's original bracelet, as it looks all business.


----------



## overrider (Apr 25, 2012)

Can you see it? In its natural habitat!

Orange Monster, Gen 1.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here they are, my Special Editoin, misspelled of course, and Srp583! I'm wearing the blue one today!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

I just got the new strap for the Dracula









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I feel uncomfortable with its accordion rubber strap, so I tried some alternatives.














With a hexad














Looks more civilized with an oyster.














With two Bond Nato's














Finally with an engineer II


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just went deep on some monster purchases.

I have an SRP311, an SRP315 (my second purchase of that model) and an SRP583 all on their way. 

I'm definitely keeping 315 but not sure about the other two.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just went deep on some monster purchases.
> 
> I have an SRP311, an SRP315 (my second purchase of that model) and an SRP583 all on their way.
> 
> I'm definitely keeping 315 but not sure about the other two.


I have a Srp583 and I really like it but I was really looking for a 3rd generation stainless steel version, do you have pictures of the ones you aren't sure of?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just went deep on some monster purchases.
> 
> I have an SRP311, an SRP315 (my second purchase of that model) and an SRP583 all on their way.
> 
> I'm definitely keeping 315 but not sure about the other two.


Lol, if you got them from the bay, you were bidding against me!!! I was surprised that the same person was bidding on both of the ones I was looking at!!! I ended up grabbing the Sea Monster SRP581 (new from overseas, not from the bay)!!! Anyway, definitely post some pics when the Monsters land!!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Lol, if you got them from the bay, you were bidding against me!!! I was surprised that the same person was bidding on both of the ones I was looking at!!! I ended up grabbing the Sea Monster SRP581 (new from overseas, not from the bay)!!! Anyway, definitely post some pics when the Monsters land!!
> 
> View attachment 12377105


All three were Amazon purchases so let's hope they all work out!

That being said, the monster addiction is real. There are just so many colors to choose from and such a large variety of styles that you can have a collection of just monsters.

I'm very excited for the SRP311 PVD and orange. I think that might be my favorite. I'm definitely most skeptical about the PVD and gold SRP583 model, but I'm trying to keep an open mind.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

......


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Love at first sight


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Love at first sight


Ah, the Halloween Monster, a favorite come fall!


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

In the aftermath of the Photobucket fiasco, figured I should re-post this.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Orange Night Monster


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

My Midnight Monster! At about 4 :00 on Sunday! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> My Midnight Monster! At about 4 :00 on Sunday!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Oops, forgot to attach a photo!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I got attacked by my monster!!!


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

1st Gen with hand changes.


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

Love this thing.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Sea Monster sporting a new double dome sapphire with blue AR (Thank you Crystal Times!)







Bad pic, but was trying to show the blue AR


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Having some fun with different modes of my camera!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I am surprised that this thread doesn't have more new owners in it (maybe the rising costs of joining have something to do with it!!)
Anyway, I got a new SRP311J1 and the crystal had a fingerprint or something on the inside. So, instead of just taking it apart and cleaning it. I decided to order a custom crystal for it  (from Crystal Times...CT-056, a double dome sapphire) They informed me that they were out of the Flame AR and no longer sell it  so I asked if they had any other interesting ones laying around. It took a few days for him to check their warehouse, but he found 2 crystals left....one was a Flame AR and the other was an experimental Red!!! Long story short, I have both of them on the way!!!! Great service from Crystal Times, and I can't wait until they arrive  I am hoping that they turn an already interesting Monster into a unique and special watch!! Will definitely post some pics when they are installed. Thank you to Crystal Times, and thank you to this forum for introducing me to this amazing watch!! Here is my SRP581k1 Sea Monster with DD Sapph with Blue AR


----------



## MattG (Jan 16, 2008)

Zero chance of gen 2 monsters still available anywhere new? Last seen probably the months ago?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MattG said:


> Zero chance of gen 2 monsters still available anywhere new? Last seen probably the months ago?


Yeah, the OM with the X dial was new on eBay earlier in the spring for $224 USD delivered from Asia. Seller had a bunch of them and they sold fast.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

At this point the prices are way overinflated. I'll just wait 5 years or so until Seiko decides to reissue it. That's what they do with all their watches


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm going to wear the Midnight Monster today!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

Orange Night Monster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just back from having a new movement installed.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Monster appears at fish market.


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

*I'd like to call to order the "Seiko Monster Owner's Club"*

Took the Orange Monster out for its christening.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Autumn Vibes










IG: th3measure


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Autumn Vibes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job! software?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks my friend! I use the Snapseed app on my mobile.



Slm643 said:


> Great job! software?


IG: th3measure


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

For Black Friday...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

This box was full of monsters once. By the time I took this pic, 4 of them were let go (1st gen Black / Orange / White 'night' and 3rd gen Orange). Now, left with 2nd gen Orange / Dracula / Sunburst Orange. Sunburst is up for sale as of now. I think I will keep Dracula / Orange until end of time.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> This box was full of monsters once. By the time I took this pic, 4 of them were let go (1st gen Black / Orange / White 'night' and 3rd gen Orange). Now, left with 2nd gen Orange / Dracula / Sunburst Orange. Sunburst is up for sale as of now. I think I will keep Dracula / Orange until end of time.
> 
> View attachment 12577665


it seems that you don't like monsters.
Congrats man, wonderful pieces.


----------



## Shortyg83 (Jan 9, 2015)

I currently am a Monster owner. Gen 1 Orange, Sea Monster, Dracula Monster.
Though I don't know how much longer I will be a member of the group I am selling them to fund a different watch. I am hoping to keep one though.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Okay, so which one are you going to keep? 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Killintime (May 15, 2008)

Been rocking my 2nd gen for the last three days.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> it seems that you don't like monsters.
> Congrats man, wonderful pieces.


Thanks. I had my time with them monsters. Moving onto other things. Anyway, I am keeping couple for life.


----------



## Shortyg83 (Jan 9, 2015)

Not sure yet. I do like all three so I will just keep which ever one is left. I am open to selling any 2 out of the 3.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Can't think of a better watch for Halloween










IG: th3measure


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------

